# AVOID GT-CARS.NET



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

just a warning to people out there, ive recently bought a car from gt cars.

had read a few bad things about them but the car seemed genuine enough and the bloke seemed like a fair chap.

when i got the car home i noticed that a few bits that were advertised on the car were missing ie HKS exhaust was infact a cheap momo system, Brand new d-cat according to the add yet still had the cat fitted. Cat2 security was infact non existant.

spoke to the bloke via email and the responce i got was that he would buy a d-cat pipe straigh away and get it sent to me. also that he would "help me out" towards getting a new exhaust but he felt the cheaper system was adquate.

the conversation caried on in a few more emails then he said he was taking a few days off and would contact me as soon as hes back. this was almost 2 weeks ago now, no reply to emails, wont answer my calls etc

i also have a problem which before buying the car he said would be covered by warranty. tbh the warranty isnt worth the paper its written on.


i also traded my old supra in towards this car. on his advert its suddenly got a few more bits that i never had fitted to the car. one of these being uprated bigger turbos. now im sure he isnt going to go out and buy bigger turbos for a car that doesnt need them. so yet again faulse advertising.


guys avoid at all costs, the bloke is a serious con-man and he KNOWS the bits he is advertising on cars are not on there


----------



## bww8 (Apr 4, 2006)

TRADING STANDARDS


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

they are Known for this, many peeps on the supra forums have been a victim to this kind of untoward behaviour sorry to that mate-


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

gaaables said:


> when i got the car home i noticed that a few bits that were advertised on the car were missing ie HKS exhaust was infact a cheap momo system,



Surely something like an exhaust could of been easily checked before you took the car home??


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Watchdog the bastrd:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Tigerbay said:


> Watchdog the bastrd:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


lol 
:thumbsup:


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

IMO shouldn't you check the car out before you purchase it????
Thats what every one does who i know.
You'll have to ring trading standards up, or go to the garage you purchased the car from and threaten them with trading standards.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Seem to remember something about this from last year... ahh here it is
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/65988-beware-gt-cars.html?highlight=gt-cars


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

hes changed it from gt-cars.co.uk to gtcars.net!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Heh well you are lucky man, I sent my car to the UK to who i thought was a great tuner (not a skyline but still it was a good car only had about 4000kms on the odo) well, two years in and a legal battle later and my car vanished without a trace. so just remember, it could be much worse haha. I think i just re-opened a wound *sigh*.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

yip they are monkeys. Spending a small fortune to get ma car put right. 

Watchdog, I'am up for that


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

im up for it too!

either that or going up there to pay him a visit.

either way im not going to let it lie.......


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

i txt the bloke earlier and said "you ve been ignoring my emails and calls for 2 weeks now, your starting to take the piss. i want this sorted out"

and i got this responce from nick at gt cars

"why dont you come up here and say that to my face"


what a way to run a buisness


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

I tried trading standards when the CARSHOP in Northampton misrepresented a car in their adverts, basically trading standards say that once you have driven the car you have little or no chance of getting a refund. The CARSHOP is a large company with several big sites throught the country so this kind of thing is by no means only found on the small forecourt type of garages, they are unhelpful and find it quite funny when you threaten them with trading standards, they know that you will have to go to court which is expensive and time consuming, the moral is Buyer Beware!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

gaaables said:


> "why dont you come up here and say that to my face"


Sounds like an invitation you should take up


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

> "why dont you come up here and say that to my face"


one word comes to mind CHAV
what an aggressive attitude, this guys needs some help- 
stealing things from customers cars than threatenig them after- 

stands back and awaits Blowdog remove post-


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

One thing i don't understand is, why would people buy a car and after they have payed for it, they check the car and see, it was not what you have payed for in the first place. No matter what i would always get a friend, brother,dad, my local mechanic, with me to look at cars, hell i even take my girlfriend with me, because she have no knowlage of cars at all, and she sees the car in a diffrent way than us guys do, ergo she get me to look at stuff i normally would not look at, and then we always find the flaws.

No doubt, it sucks to be in your place, but this seems to be a common thing in the UK, so why are you not more carefull ? 

Regards
Jan


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

i fully checked the car over at the time, it drove fine all looked in place.

was only when i got her home and cleaned the underside i noticed the exhaust was a different make and the cat was still on there. was so busy checking the important bits i neglected to check what he had stated on the ad was actually on the car. saw the big shiney exhaust and assumed it was a hks as was stated.

and was only after a lot of driving i noticed the gears crunch from 4th to 5th at high speed, not really something i could have checked on the day i picked the car up due to extreme traffic etc


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

You might get some financial relief taking him to the small claims court if the goods were falsely advertised. I have done this regarding a supposedly non-refundable deposit on a car from a small garage which resulted in my reimbursement once in court. You might be advised to ask trading standards if this is a course you can pursue successfully.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

sexy gtr said:


> one word comes to mind CHAV
> what an aggressive attitude, this guys needs some help-
> stealing things from customers cars than threatenig them after-
> 
> stands back and awaits Blowdog remove post-


Thats what i would do, but take a few mates too.

Tony


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

phat_gadgy said:


> Sounds like an invitation you should take up


too right...

i have had few problems before with different things and one way that tends to get there attention is, take it to local press and bad mouth them, soon as i have mentioned local press before things seem to happen.
is worth a try.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i don't understand why in a first world country like yours, chaps like these can't get shut down by consumer and advertising standards agencies?????


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

iceager said:


> One thing i don't understand is, why would people buy a car and after they have payed for it, they check the car and see, it was not what you have payed for in the first place. No matter what i would always get a friend, brother,dad, my local mechanic, with me to look at cars, hell i even take my girlfriend with me, because she have no knowlage of cars at all, and she sees the car in a diffrent way than us guys do, ergo she get me to look at stuff i normally would not look at, and then we always find the flaws.
> 
> No doubt, it sucks to be in your place, but this seems to be a common thing in the UK, so why are you not more carefull ?
> 
> ...


i think the whole new car feelings get in the way and is very hard to focus, when you have a GTR in front of you and you know that it will be yours in a matter of minutes. i am a sucker for this, when i went to collect my car from Top spec i was so executed i even forgot check all round the car but to my discovery (one i was down from cloud nine) my GTR was even in better condition than described by Top spec so i totally understand 
hope you get it sorted, 
Jon


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

when buying a dream car, why cut costs?

in independant inspection is under £200.

you'd spend that on fuel in the first month

that way you always know EXACTLY what you get

mook


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

the thing is even with that kind of inspection they wouldnt have picked up the fault with the box, neither would they check the make of the exhaust etc

its not a bad car dont get me wrong, its just been falsly advertised and when trying to get any sense out of gt cars all you get it chavvy remarks 


cheers for the advice people, i have no problem takibng it through court.

also the local paper advice sounds like a very good one, cheers for that too


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

simple, keep the text, go up there (take some mates if u think you will need to) show him the text, invite him to discuss it like an adult and batter him



gaaables said:


> i txt the bloke earlier and said "you ve been ignoring my emails and calls for 2 weeks now, your starting to take the piss. i want this sorted out"
> 
> and i got this responce from nick at gt cars
> 
> ...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

his comment could be first,one guy said to my sister why don't i talk to him as he could hear me shouting at the ######,so she gave me the phone,i said 3 sentences and he hanged up on me,what a poof!

next time he saw me,didn't make eye contact,said hello and walked away

if i were you,go down there,and say it to his face


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

sexy gtr said:


> stands back and awaits Blowdog remove post-


We don't remove posts like this if we suspect them to be an honest account of problems, and Gaaables has said nothing here that I view to be on dodgy ground.

If this thread continues in this manner it doesn't pose a problem here.

Good luck in getting it sorted, what is the car you bought Gaaaables, pop in to my shop in Newport if you are passing - I'd like to see it !!

Glen


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

its a white r33 gtr skyline mate, think my misses -lou- knows you?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like a bad situation

wasnt there another issue with this company a few months back? again with a pre-supra owner?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

There is one thing that you should be glad of though and that is that you have a Cat, as a decat will only cost you around £100. 
If the car is ok and your happy with it in general then you could put this down to a learning experience.
I had a few problems with my car when i bought it 4 years ago, the spare tyre had a bloody great hole in it and i had a decat pipe on the car (cat cost me £300) and the car came with an illegal mot. within 3 days it started to missfire and the garage told me to go ahead and get it repaired and they would pay.
Anyway i sent them the bill and they refused to pay. It was only when i said i would report them for the mot that i got my money.
I hope you get it sorted one way or the other.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Cheers mate, have spoke to gt cars today and aparantly they have my decat which will be sent out this week abd are willing to get me a second hand gearbox if i take my car to them to confirm it has a problem.

so good news really as long as he keeps to his word.

il keep you all updated


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

He was ment to be sending my boot trim and gettin me a gearbox but did i get it, did i hell. :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: (gt-cars)

Hopefully you get it though.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

were see mate, il let you know


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like your being played

obviously not a nice chap to deal with


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

phat_gadgy said:


> Sounds like an invitation you should take up




Yes get a few lads together and say it to his face! (I say get a few lads as he will probably do the same).


----------



## psy2k4 (Aug 8, 2004)

I've buy an rx7 few months ago from GT-Cars and add some probs with it too... advertisin at 400-420+ bhp single HKS T04E and good spec... finally had only 320-330+bhp at the dyno... got some probs and after only 1000 miles of use start to missfirin hard... now car is on the garage and dunno what is it and i'm not from uk so really hard to find somebody can repair or fix the problem and dunno too what kind of prob it is... 

and this car has been buy for big price compared to the other rx7 with such specs...  don't want to buy again from this place i think...

but from any professionnal sellers you can add problems...

because one friend bought a Nissan Silvia S15 Spec-R from newera and about the pictures we receive all is good - non smoker car - no accident history - bargain... and when receive the car... add some view on it, there is a smoker car and after got some probs with the suspensions and go to a specialist to check the car... there is a big accident on this car before and we have ordered many parts for this car to repair (about 1500 to 2000£ for chassis parts) and have to change the alloys too and we got too problems with the turbo (broken screws from turbo and turbo had problems already) ....

you just sometimes can't know what kind of problems you will have when you got an imported car... and even the importer sometimes can't know too...

sorry for my english 

but we like these cars so  sometimes we can buy something good looking and forgot to have a look to some sides of the car.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

How about a can of petrol and a lighter at 3a.m


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

gaaables said:


> its a white r33 gtr skyline mate, think my misses -lou- knows you?


Not sure mate, I know loads of people and forget names - seen you about loads in your SoupDragon though.

How long have you had the GTR and does it have gold alloys mate? (or volk racing of some color]

Glen


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

yes, there are a couple guys on the mkivsupra.net forum that have had similar issues. I believe they have also threatened the club with legal action, for lost business due to negative comments, etc.

I would recommend you get everything in writing, as most of them have had parts promised and never received. 

Maybe arrange with a couple of the clubs, get together and take them to court as a group??


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats a good idea grahamc. 
Lost business, they shouldn't be running a business if they keep selling made up spec cars.:chairshot


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

phat_gadgy said:


> Sounds like an invitation you should take up


Full 3 cars with your mates and make a visit unannounced - that's always good for a laugh :smokin: .


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

theres a massive thread on the supra club about them and 4 or 5 people who have had stuff either removed or just not on the car wheh bought etc

have you checked out pistonheads, theres a skyline and a supra for sale there regarding them


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

fpmsl

Toyota : orange supra attention needed!


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Not sure mate, I know loads of people and forget names - seen you about loads in your SoupDragon though.
> 
> How long have you had the GTR and does it have gold alloys mate? (or volk racing of some color]
> 
> Glen


yeah she knows you, said you own a computer shop??

had the gtr about 3 weeks ish now and its got dark rota gtr alloys. il stop by next time ive got the beast out.

got a few more toys to put on her at the weekend, full blitz nur spec r system, decat pipe. also got a full set of silicon hoses (water) and a alloy rad on the way :clap:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

gaaables said:


> fpmsl
> 
> Toyota : orange supra attention needed!




That is hilarious.

Life would be so dull if we didnt have people like this around.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

matty32 said:


> sounds like your being played
> 
> obviously not a nice chap to deal with




sounds that way, no sign of the decat pipe he promiced me. although the pipe i ordered a couple of days later has turned up so hes had time to post it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dont kid yourself fella

he wont be posting your stuff


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

and also im really suprised people buy from places that that, 

no real info on the cars, only "stock" photos which are just generic ones taken in japan from some other "auction site",


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

the photos on his site are from the uk as the pic of my old supra (that i traded in) is taken in the same place as all the others on his site


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Why dont you email him this thread (once you know for sure nothings going to come)


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

psy2k4 said:


> because one friend bought a Nissan Silvia S15 Spec-R from newera and about the pictures we receive all is good - non smoker car - no accident history - bargain... and when receive the car... add some view on it, there is a smoker car and after got some probs with the suspensions and go to a specialist to check the car... there is a big accident on this car before and we have ordered many parts for this car to repair (about 1500 to 2000£ for chassis parts) and have to change the alloys too and we got too problems with the turbo (broken screws from turbo and turbo had problems already) ....
> 
> you just sometimes can't know what kind of problems you will have when you got an imported car... and even the importer sometimes can't know too...
> 
> ...




are you sure its from newera ?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

stehub said:


> are you sure its from newera ?


Without wanting to hyjack an interesting thread, Newera certainly haven't sold any S15 of that description, nor have we ever supplied any S15 directly to Europe, nor ever had a complaint of an accident repair on any S15... I'm a bit baffled, really.

What was the name of the customer who bought this car, psy2k4?

Miguel


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

stehub said:


> are you sure its from newera ?


i would say 100% that it didnt come from Newera

Miguel loves his cars and wouldnt go near a bad accident damaged car for one let alone one which is like the one you described

my GT-R came from newer and the EVO im currently using,

both are immaculate and of very very high standard

wait until Miguel sees this i think he will say its not ever a car that his supplied

edit: he has seen this lol


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

matty32 said:


> i would say 100% that it didnt come from Newera
> 
> Miguel loves his cars and wouldnt go near a bad accident damaged car for one let alone one which is like the one you described
> 
> ...


thats why i am asking lol


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gaaables said:


> fpmsl
> 
> Toyota : orange supra attention needed!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

still makes me laugh


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

stehub said:


> are you sure its from newera ?


I agree with matty32. Having dealt with Miguel from Newera and seen the consistent quality of cars at their UK workshop a fair few times since, it would seem quite out of character for them to have supplied a rubbish car.
....Their cars come with everything described, too


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

LOL. Funny when people make up story of were bad cars come from. Ive had a few cars from Miguel aswel as my dad and few of my freinds and never seen a bad 1 or even hear of 1, main reason why most people always recommend Newera.

Tony


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*G.T.cars*

I bought a R32GTR from G.T cars last october it was addvertised as 800 BHP i went to the company that built the engine as i was worried it was,nt true but everything was ok well it was745 BHP which seemed ok.After 2 weeks i got a phone call from GT asking me to LEND them my sparkplug cover off of my engine as they needed one for another car for a photo shoot they promised to return it the following week.2 months later im still waiting for it so after phoning so many times emailing etc i got in touch only to be told it was on a car in enfield at paul wiffins.I phoned wiffbits only to be told the cover was on a customers car that had been collected and had now left their premises.When i bought my car it was addvertised as haveing a 12 month warrenty (im still waiting for it) a dvd of it being dynoed (i was given a blank cd that was useless)the car had just been mot ed when i picked it up and the person who sold me it came over as i was driving a way leaned in the car and pressed the horn button which didnt work he said a wire must have fell off, it was nt even wired up.The car was ment to have a full service but i added 2 litres of engine oil after driving it home 15 miles.Since all of this i have been promised a new carbon plug cover but this has not been sent and they will not answer the phone i am disgusted with the way i have been treated as my freind bought an RX7 off them at the same time and he was told it was 500BHP but it was only 400 the car hasnt got the parts on it that was in the advert so hes having problems to.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

always check the car over before you drive it away.

dont think ive seen your 32 driving round here or your mates rx7

but just seem like a bunch of cowboys, i wouldnt have "lent"back an engine cover


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

their website has been down for a few days now, cant believe what this guy does to people,


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

i cehcked the site too
its been off
pure scammers and extra made up spec
sure is the best at fooling people

he needs a good hidin


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*GT cars*

It seems i was one of the lucky ones as my car had been owned by and imported by a previous company and i contacted the previous owner and all is ok with the actual car its just the problems with the cover and the other bits but my freind with the RX7 is still in dispute as to who will pay for his ECU that was ment to already be on the car.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

boyzee- Your gtr is definetly got all the mods listed because the pevious owner was talkin about this car on the supra fourms.

There web site is back up but its GT-cars -- Performance Car Sales

The more i think about this shitty company the more pissed off I get. I wanted a car that I wouldn't need to do much to, but end up spending thousands getting it fixed  
I am tempted to sell it when I get everything fixed and just buy something thats these cowboys ant touched, but I would need to sell my gtr with such a big lost  . I keep thinking what Nick the cowboy use to tell me on the phone, the car is minted, its a real car, you'll love it and you'll be calling me telling me how much your loving it emmmmmmmmmmmmm DOUBTS.

Sorry Rant over(well a little of it)

Time to sue this crappy company


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

damm rite, may consider doing the same as the promiced parts still have not arrived


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

I have been told this morning through a member of the Supra forums that GT-Cars have gone out of business, hence their site being down. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

skytoy said:


> boyzee- Your gtr is definetly got all the mods listed because the pevious owner was talkin about this car on the supra fourms.
> 
> There web site is back up but its GT-cars -- Performance Car Sales
> 
> ...


Looks like they have a tendency to change their domain name a few times---
dodgy [email protected]@ds


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*GT cars*

I forgot to mention when i got my car home i phoned Nick and told him i had a problem with the oil gauge as it was only working now an then he said i forgot to tell you it dont work.As for the engine cover he sent a mini cab to my house to pick it up and like ive said i keep phoneing only to be told hes got 10 carbon covers on order but its been months now so i guess i will have to pay him a visit as i hate being lied to an conned


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

When will people learn?

Buy a known car in the UK that you can see, be driven in, have inspected and has a known history.

There is no such thing as a 'cheap performance car bargain' when it comes to highly tuned japanese turbocharged cars


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*GT cars*

I was in my lorry around dartford today an saw a R34gtr at the lights.As the car drove off i noticed the driver was Nasty Nic of ex GT cars so he,s still around beware if he,s selling skylines again!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive been told he is trading again, under a new name.

Rob


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah they are still around, the names now s+s performance and the supra on there is my old car. Its featured on jap performance this month saying its been sold and the new owner wants to sell it :blahblah: 

The spec on the car is'nt all correct after me given them the actaul spec of the car. The diff is a kaaz 2way not trd and the wheels are not 10inch wide etc. 

sorry its abit off topic but yeah they are still around and probably will be for a while.


----------



## northy (Mar 10, 2007)

boyzee said:


> I was in my lorry around dartford today an saw a R34gtr at the lights.As the car drove off i noticed the driver was Nasty Nic of ex GT cars so he,s still around beware if he,s selling skylines again!


Hi mart you should of drove over him :thumbsup:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

think s and s is their new name


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

boyzee said:


> I was in my lorry around dartford today an saw a R34gtr at the lights.As the car drove off i noticed the driver was Nasty Nic of ex GT cars so he,s still around beware if he,s selling skylines again!


was it silver?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i'm amazed that these kind of people are still allowed to carry on trading


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Was it silver*



GTRules said:


> was it silver?


Yes it was silver and Nic is tradeing as s&s performance cars at his old address so beware of his bhp figures and the spec his cars are supposed to have!


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Northy*



northy said:


> Hi mart you should of drove over him :thumbsup:


Hi northy saw him to late, i was told he was in canada by his ex partner just goes to show they con people then start up under a new name.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Micky Hanson said:


> think s and s is their new name


Yes, now advertising as S&S Imports. I've had my trading name for a few years now so i must be treating my punters ok :thumbsup: 
Dave.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

ddavej said:


> Yes, now advertising as S&S Imports. I've had my trading name for a few years now so i must be treating my punters ok :thumbsup:
> Dave.


are you s&s????


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

ddavej said:


> Yes, now advertising as S&S Imports. I've had my trading name for a few years now so i must be treating my punters ok :thumbsup:
> Dave.


certainly wouldn't seem to be the case if the aforementioned statements are correct and you're the subject. Apologies if you aren't.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Micky Hanson said:


> are you s&s????


Nope, i am most certainly not S&S Imports! 
Dave.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

ha! penny just dropped as to who dave is after a quick pm. I can categorically state he is not S&S imports, though he does import fecking good cars and I should know, I only fecking got mine from him!! :chuckle:


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Stu, yes, she was and still is one of the nicest GT-Rs i've had to date!!! What a small world eh? How are you keeping and how's my old baby looking these days? 
Dave.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi dave, yeah it's a cracker. Saw loads of them before the one I got from you and none of them came close. 
She's looking very different mate, thanks to some careless parking by someone else she got some light bodywork damage, nothing major but took the chance to get the whole thing done in house of kolor paint and a sprinkling of carbon goodies. 
Couple of different sets of wheels, fair bit more power etc, so she's been nicely tinkered with, albeit lightly for now.. 
Sadly the engine started rattling a few months ago but that's RB's for you I guess, back on the road soon and then not long after it'll have massive power. Don't regret buying it for a second and replacing it with something else will be very hard, though if it's japanese you'll be getting the call no doubt!
Some pics here if you're interested to see the difference matey MeLLoN_Stu/Skyline - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Hope all's well with you mate, good to catch up with you.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry for the mix up-


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

No probs Mickey  . Glad you are happy with the GT-R Stu, she's a lovely example and was worth the journey down to Wales from Newcastle! I've sent you a PM about an engine up for grabs. It's for sale with a mate of mine and i've got his number available if needed. 
Dave.
ps........Stu, just remembered!! Mike, the guy who viewed the car for you, has a good engine there.........this world is getting smaller by the minute!!!


----------

